# Unable to link the router with Inkbird IHC 200 wifi



## Fredx21 (Oct 3, 2021)

At first it was working fine until I changed my router it has disappeared. Password and name have been changed and are identical on both the router and the mobile phone. I know I am on 2.4ghz because my smart lighting set requires 2.4ghz and it is working fine. Furthermore I cannot find a way to get the indicator on the unit to blink rapidly. I am literally out of options


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 3, 2021)

Download the Inkbird pro app. I had to do that to get my 4 probe to connect. It might fix your problem.
Jim


----------



## Fredx21 (Oct 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Download the Inkbird pro app. I had to do that to get my 4 probe to connect. It might fix your problem.
> Jim


 That's the app I'm using


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 3, 2021)

I am pretty sure the Inkbird app requires the 5 Ghz to be selected for connection.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2021)

Fredx21 said:


> At first it was working fine until I changed my router it has disappeared. Password and name have been changed and are identical on both the router and the mobile phone. I know I am on 2.4ghz because my smart lighting set requires 2.4ghz and it is working fine. Furthermore I cannot find a way to get the indicator on the unit to blink rapidly. I am literally out of options


Hi there and welcome!

I don't know much of anything about the Inkbird IHC device but the Inkbird may need a factory reset and then start from square 1 to add to the network.

If it did something like save a MAC address under the covers or some other device ID of your router then it might not be resolving. Networking is not my area of computer expertise but I have fought with enough of networking devices, networks, and issues to know some odd stuff like that can happen.

That Inkbird looks to be a simple device and may take a narrow single path upon setup to does something that can't be undone to start over.  Hence the factory reset and start over option :)

Wish I had better info for you.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 3, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I am pretty sure the Inkbird app requires the 5 Ghz to be selected for connection.


Disregard, I looked up the manual and see this unit only supports 2.4 Ghz. My apologies.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 3, 2021)

Maybe 

 Inkbirdbbq
 will come to this thread and try to help.


----------



## Fredx21 (Oct 3, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I am pretty sure the Inkbird app requires the 5 Ghz to be selected for connection.


 I don't think so


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 3, 2021)

Fredx21 said:


> I don't think so


Yes, I corrected myself above in post #6.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 3, 2021)

Please connect the phone to the 2.4GHz wifi router first.
Please open the Inkbird Smart/ Inkbird app, press '+', select the device.
Press AP mode. 

Then press connect now. 


Please select the SmartLife-XXXX.
Then turn back to the APP, it will search and connect the device.


----------



## Fredx21 (Oct 4, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I don't know much of anything about the Inkbird IHC device but the Inkbird may need a factory reset and then start from square 1 to add to the network.
> 
> ...


Hello friend, thank you for your post. Yes, your suggestion did the trick. I just didn't know how to perform a factory reset. I googled it and managed to do it. It is all working fine now. Thanks again


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2021)

Fredx21 said:


> Hello friend, thank you for your post. Yes, your suggestion did the trick. I just didn't know how to perform a factory reset. I googled it and managed to do it. It is all working fine now. Thanks again



Yeah I figured it should do the trick.  I can't say what it was doing for sure but if it stored something that had changed and didn't give you a simple or easy way to rectify it then the factory setting was likely the fix to clear it out and allow the new device to register :)

Glad the suggestion helped and you are back up and running! :D


----------



## Fredx21 (Oct 5, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Yeah I figured it should do the trick.  I can't say what it was doing for sure but if it stored something that had changed and didn't give you a simple or easy way to rectify it then the factory setting was likely the fix to clear it out and allow the new device to register :)
> 
> Glad the suggestion helped and you are back up and running! :D


You are right, it's the logical thing to do and I tried to do a factory reset before, but I obviously wasn't doing it correctly so since I read your post I googled it again and somehow found the correct way to do it on this particular device and voila! Bob's your uncle! Once again Tallbm thanks for guiding me in the right direction.


----------

